# 93 Z/28 new stripes



## brncreeper (Sep 7, 2009)

Getting some 30th anniversary stripes put on the Z/28. The body shop sent me these pictures today. They have 6 more coats of clear to put on, I might be able to pick it up tomorrow.


----------

